# Nifty little shooter - solid stainless steel



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Ordered and received a well made catapult from China. Made out of a piece of solid steel. Nicely tooled and hefty. Price was super affordable and it included 100 steel balls and 100 plastic ones. Really satisfied.

Length 14 cm
Width (fork) 7 cm


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

I am a newbie, so after getting the hang of it it may post a YouTube "review".


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Some more pics


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice 
But may I ask why you are driving on it?


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

It's a pic from a fork strength test someone did.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh ok 
Well at least you know it's strong


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are really nice little button tops. Good score!


----------

